# Mac studio fix and blot powder



## Beauty K (May 30, 2013)

Hi,
  	Can anyone tell me the equivalence between MAC studio fix NC 55 powder and MAC blot powder? What color should I take for MAC blot powder?
  	Thanks


----------



## Copperhead (May 30, 2013)

Dark blot powder should suit you fine.


----------



## Beauty K (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Copperhead! I was initially going for a medium dark but thought it would be too light...


----------



## Copperhead (May 30, 2013)

Yeah Dark should be fine. Deep Dark might be a tad bit too dark. Might make you look muddy.


----------

